# Business card text, is it hard to read?



## Stakie (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey there everyone. I have been trying to make new business cards. But before I actually print them I wanted to know if you can read the sample text?





Is it easy to read? If it is hard to read, please help me with suggestions on how to fix it or make it clearer?

Thanks in advance for your help,
Stakie

*New image below. Please look. =3*


----------



## Relle (Aug 24, 2013)

I can read it, but think it's a bit hard to read overall. I would just use a font like Arial - its easily read. The letters on your font seem to run into each other and you don't want people standing there trying to decipher your name. Block lettering of any kind is easier to read.


----------



## paillo (Aug 24, 2013)

I, too, find it hard to read. It looks to me like art rather than text. I'd use a more readable font. There are plenty. Sans serif - Calibri, Californian, Arial, Helvetica, many others, boring and contemporary, that are more readable. If I can't read the main line, I'd be really worried about readability of the smaller lines.

If you're going to match your business card to booth signage, try looking at it from a variety of distances - 6 inches, a foot, two feet, three feet. If your soap is in a booth, are customers going to be able to make out what it says, from a little bit of a distance? Signage helps - A LOT - but it's good to be able to actually read the label without having to decipher or without squinting. If it's a busy show, just my personal preference, but if I can't read the seller's main name, I'm apt to move on to something that is more clear.


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2013)

It is kind of hard on my eyes.


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2013)

It's not easy to read, but that goes with the "Fuzzy".  And that could be your gimmick: The recipient squints a bit, then finally "gets" it.  Could make it more memorable.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you guys, I really appreciate the help!

Robert, that was not the idea, but that did make me smile a bit.<3


----------



## Saswede (Aug 25, 2013)

If you're in love with the font, you might want to try it as a solid white - without the outline ......  Because I think that the outline may be "distracting" for the eye when its on such a colorful background.  Just a thought.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Stakie (Aug 27, 2013)

*EDIT:* *Latest preview on next page. =3*

Is this one any easier on the eyes?


----------



## Robert (Aug 27, 2013)

Stakie said:


> Is this one any easier on the eyes?


Yes.


----------



## onugs (Aug 27, 2013)

Stakie said:


> Is this one any easier on the eyes?


 
Drop the stroke down to 1 or maybe 2 on the letters and allow us to look at that.


----------



## neeners (Aug 27, 2013)

it is fuzzy on the eyes, and I do like the 2nd one better.  can you try a sample without the black outline, or a thinner black outline on the letters?


----------



## Stakie (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is a preview with a smaller stroke.


----------



## onugs (Aug 27, 2013)

Way better IMO


----------



## Stakie (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome. :clap:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think the last one is the best. Much easier to read.


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 27, 2013)

Much better.  However, if you are stuck on the first font, just space the letters further apart and reduce the thickness of the black outline. Should produce the same affect.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 27, 2013)

I actually like the second one just as much. So, if that one is easier to read, I am happier to use that one. =3 I was a little disappointed at first. Got over that quickly though!


----------



## Ancel (Aug 27, 2013)

Much prefer the third one, and I don't even know what stroke means, so I'm impressed. The second one looked a bit dirty to me, but the white in the third pops out.


----------

